# Nik Wallenda



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Go Nik. :whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:whoo: Nik.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I had to google him to remember who he was. ha ha 

I think of him as "that nutjob"


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Pretty cool to watch and as a person who is not into heights someone who does such adventurous/dangerous things amazes me.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't stand heights I'd have to do it blind fold!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Dave, we're all glad he made it although he may be totally loco. Guess if your family has been into this from the 7th Century, you can't escape it. Next he wants to do the Grand Canyon. I'm height-challenged going up two flights of stairs.

Keeper's Mom (Shirley H.)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ShirleyH said:


> Hey Dave, we're all glad he made it although he may be totally loco. Guess if your family has been into this from the 7th Century, you can't escape it. Next he wants to do the Grand Canyon. I'm height-challenged going up two flights of stairs.
> 
> Keeper's Mom (Shirley H.)


yeah Shirl , I sure enjoyed it. You do have to wonder why, but their odds are well calculated. It would have been more tense if he hadn't had the tether, but it was still quite the feat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't even climb ladders. A step stool makes me pause for thought. I didn't even watch.


----------

